# Adult fursuits. (NSFW)



## Felicia Mertallis (Sep 15, 2009)

As you may have heard, Noble Wolf is going to be stopping the production of fursuits and going of to college.
I say awesome for him, but it makes me so sad to see the only adult fursuit artist I know stop making awesome suits.

So I was wondering, do anyone else know of any other adult fursuit makers?

Its always been my dream to get an anitomically corrct female fursuit, since I don't think it has yet to be done, and I have just wanted one fureeeever.
Any help on my yiffy quest?


And we'll miss you Noble, I know I will.


EDIT: I am not looking for immaturity here. All I am asking for is links, resources, or fursuit maker suggestions. If for some reason you feel the need to be immature and not help me, then please don't post. It will make my search go a lot faster if people are actually posting to help, and not make a useles comment.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

in b4 fixiation sex death.

Not really except for one....but I can't say due to protecting the person's business name.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> in b4 fixiation sex death.
> 
> Not really except for one....but I can't say due to protecting the person's business name.


 
fixation sex death?
I don't sleep with no dead bodies yo.
LAWL.

Anyway, You could send it to me in a pm you know. Its not like I am going to be like "HEY EVRYBODI LOOK AT DIS"
I mean, if you can't tell me, how would I ever be able to commision them?
That dosen't make any sense, and only helps to bump my thread, not help me find resources. :/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Just don't shave for a few weeks.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> in b4 fixiation sex death.
> 
> Not really except for one....but I can't say due to protecting the person's business name.



Trpdwarf would never forgive you for letting out that secret.

Don't tell him pike!


----------



## Glitch (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just don't shave for a few weeks.



Oh lord, ew.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Trpdwarf would never forgive you for letting out that secret.
> 
> Don't tell him pike!


What secret? I am confused.

I think I know what suit maker Zeke is talking but but I agree. It's not something the suit maker openly advertises, so my lips are sealed. To OP, you could go to some of the main well known suit makers and ask them, to see if any of them offer it up.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> What secret? I am confused.
> 
> I think I know what suit maker Zeke is talking but but I agree. It's not something the suit maker openly advertises, so my lips are sealed. To OP, you could go to some of the main well known suit makers and ask them, to see if any of them offer it up.


Is it you? :V


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> What secret? I am confused.
> 
> I think I know what suit maker Zeke is talking but but I agree. It's not something the suit maker openly advertises, so my lips are sealed. To OP, you could go to some of the main well known suit makers and ask them, to see if any of them offer it up.



I was implying _you_ were the mystery maker. Since we all know how much you love teh yiff :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I was implying _you_ were the mystery maker. Since we all know how much you love teh yiff :V



I pick up the sarcasm but this is not the right place for it.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Is it you? :V



Fuck no. I won't touch that kind of stuff with a ten foot pole. It's implied in Zeke and I's site in the FAQ's that we will not take such commissions.

If people are into that kind of thing, fine with me. I won't make it. Neither will Zeke. In case you have not figured it out by now, Zeke and I run Aroundthefurstudio together.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I pick up the sarcasm but this is not the right place for it.


It's a thread about adult fursuits. If _this_ isn't the right place for sarcasm, what is? :V


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> What secret? I am confused.
> 
> I think I know what suit maker Zeke is talking but but I agree. It's not something the suit maker openly advertises, so my lips are sealed. To OP, you could go to some of the main well known suit makers and ask them, to see if any of them offer it up.


 Well, I don't know.
Noble was always open about it and he was respected by a lot of people.
Its not its something that is sooo out of the ordinary now days.
And I think by asking in a polite way like this, rather then going around to people like Mixed candy and B3 mascots and asking for "SUITS WIFF DEM YIFF HOLES" that I could get a little more help then a creepy furry.
I mean, its just another faucet of furry sexuality, no matter how niche.
Its not something to be ashamed of if its kept within the fandom and not publicized.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I was implying _you_ were the mystery maker. Since we all know how much you love teh yiff :V



No, it's not us, but I know of another maker who makes them.



Felicia Mertallis said:


> Well, I don't know.
> Noble was always open about it and he was respected by a lot of people.
> Its not its something that is sooo out of the ordinary now days.
> And I think by asking in a polite way like this, rather then going around to people like Mixed candy and B3 mascots and asking for "SUITS WIFF DEM YIFF HOLES" that I could get a little more help then a creepy furry.
> ...



I'll PM you if you promise not to Advertize the name.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's a thread about adult fursuits. If _this_ isn't the right place for sarcasm, what is? :V



It's a thread by a new user who knows nothing about me. I'd ask you all to keep your little sarcastic tid bits to yourself and to threads where newbies arn't liable to miss the sarcasm.



Felicia Mertallis said:


> Well, I don't know.
> Noble was always open about it and he was respected by a lot of people.
> Its not its something that is sooo out of the ordinary now days.
> And I think by asking in a polite way like this, rather then going around to people like Mixed candy and B3 mascots and asking for "SUITS WIFF DEM YIFF HOLES" that I could get a little more help then a creepy furry.
> ...



It's kind of touchy. I have no idea if the ones willing to make it want other people advertising they do  make it when they don't advertise it in their site. That said it's a wonderful thing that you consider it something to be kept within the fandom and not publicized. That's a lot of maturity there that I respect.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's a thread by a new user who knows nothing about me. I'd ask you all to keep your little sarcastic tid bits to yourself and to threads where newbies arn't liable to miss the sarcasm.


Nice to see you're as good-humored as ever >_>


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I pick up the sarcasm but this is not the right place for it.



Sorry miss 



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's a thread about adult fursuits. If _this_ isn't the right place for sarcasm, what is? :V



:V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Nice to see you're as good-humored as ever >_>



If your highness could magically make my stomach stop hating me, and make my body go back to feeling normal and not like it wants to pass out, I might have more humor.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If your highness could magically make my stomach stop hating me, and make my body go back to feeling normal and not like it wants to pass out, I might have more humor.



Everything you eat has a vendetta against you and somehow wants to kill you by stabbing your stomach several times with an Ice pick


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's kind of touchy. I have no idea if the ones willing to make it want other people advertising they do make it when they don't advertise it in their site. That said it's a wonderful thing that you consider it something to be kept within the fandom and not publicized. That's a lot of maturity there that I respect.


Well of course. It seems obvious to me, but that just seems to be common knowledge.
To me, any furry who thinks they are smrt enough and wekll spoken enough to talk publicly about the fandom should really watch what the hell they say.

Thats why I decided to ask here, on a site that widly supports yiff art and adult suits, rather then some random furry baord where there might be a higher number of non furry but furry friendly members who would see my post and be like "it IS how the fandom is, damn pervs".

And neither am I going to give into sarcastic comments because I am not here to further myself from people by being a drama troll, I am already outing myself by even asking about adult fursuits.
Wow, I am overthinking things here.

Think I'll just stop and ask for more help and links.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If your highness could magically make my stomach stop hating me, and make my body go back to feeling normal and not like it wants to pass out, I might have more humor.


Have you tried leeches?
If not, don't. Pepto-Bismol works much better :V


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Well of course. It seems obvious to me, but that just seems to be common knowledge.
> To me, any furry who thinks they are smrt enough and wekll spoken enough to talk publicly about the fandom should really watch what the hell they say.
> 
> Thats why I decided to ask here, on a site that widly supports yiff art and adult suits, rather then some random furry baord where there might be a higher number of non furry but furry friendly members who would see my post and be like "it IS how the fandom is, damn pervs".
> ...




Read the PM?



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Have you tried leeches?
> If not, don't. Pepto-Bismol works much better :V



That'll probably stab her stomach too.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Everything you eat has a vendetta against you and somehow wants to kill you by stabbing your stomach several times with an Ice pick



Haha...life is so wonderful isn't it?

By Rigor Sardonicus 





> Have you tried leeches?
> If not, don't. Pepto-Bismol works much better :V           Today 07:37 PM


No. I know what my problem is. I overslept and this is my punishment for doing such. I feel shitty the rest of the day, my stomach hates me, and my body feels anemic.

It's all because I failed to set my alarm clock. That won't happen this Thursday. I'm going to get up when I'm supposed to.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Haha...life is so wonderful isn't it?
> .



You'll turn into a grain of rice one day.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> No. I know what my problem is. I overslept and this is my punishment for doing such. I feel shitty the rest of the day, my stomach hates me, and my body feels anemic.
> 
> It's all because I failed to set my alarm clock. That won't happen this Thursday. I'm going to get up when I'm supposed to.


I really don't think getting up too late affects your stomach. Are you sure you didn't just eat something that didn't agree with you? Like, say, a bad pepper, or a jagged-metal cereal O--something like that?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I really don't think getting up too late affects your stomach. Are you sure you didn't just eat something that didn't agree with you? Like, say, a bad pepper, or a jagged-metal cereal O--something like that?



....
EVERYTHING disagrees with her.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> EVERYTHING disagrees with her.


Why hasn't she gone on an intravenous diet yet? >_>


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I really don't think getting up too late affects your stomach. Are you sure you didn't just eat something that didn't agree with you? Like, say, a bad pepper, or a jagged-metal cereal O--something like that?



Imagine the last time you ate was around maybe 7 to 8 at night, and then you don't eat again til 2 or 3 in the afternoon the next day. You won't feel that great. My stomach does not like going that long and missing a meal it is used to.

In any case lets stop hjaccking the thread shall we?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

So, yeah, adult fursuits. I don't make 'em, and I won't take a client who admits to owning one. But I'll light you on fire if I catch you wearing one, same as a regular fursuit :3



Trpdwarf said:


> Imagine the last time you ate was around maybe 7 to 8 at night, and then you don't eat again til 2 or 3 in the afternoon the next day. You won't feel that great. My stomach does not like going that long and missing a meal it is used to.
> 
> In any case lets stop hjaccking the thread shall we?


NOT UNTIL WE GET TO MEXICO D:<


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Sep 15, 2009)

Well obviously if someone is wearing one in public for you to catch them then of course its going to be ick factor anyway. (how you would know I don't know :/ ) Since not all people in suits who wear shorts are adult suits, just modest...but anyway.

The idea that people wear yiffy suits out in the public to be hugged and stuff is really gross.
You halfta get seperate fursuits for that.
D:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Well obviously if someone is wearing one in public for you to catch them then of course its going to be ick factor anyway. (how you would know I don't know :/ ) Since not all people in suits who wear shorts are adult suits, just modest...but anyway.
> 
> The idea that people wear yiffy suits out in the public to be hugged and stuff is really gross.
> You halfta get seperate fursuits for that.
> D:



I've only ever seen one Yiff suit at a furcon, and it's parts were covered by clothes. I remembered it popping up somewhere, and that's how I knew, from online knowledge of the suit's existance.

I agree though. You are better off having a seperate suit for cons and keep the yiff one in the bedroom.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

So, are we done here? :V



Felicia Mertallis said:


> Well obviously if someone is wearing one in public for you to catch them then of course its going to be ick factor anyway. (how you would know I don't know :/ )


Well, let's just say it's another story for another thread.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Sep 15, 2009)

If by done you mean done with the side conversation about fursuit indecency, uuh okay.

but if any one wants to pm or post any more suggestions and names, that would be cool.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just don't shave for a few weeks.


We don't want to see Chewbacca.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 16, 2009)

JMAA said:


> We don't want to see Chewbacca.


You wouldn't. Chewbacca's male.


----------



## Shino (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm really dissapointed too, both me and my mate had been looking forward to getting special suits from him at some point. (Had an oppertunity to try one one, it certainly changed my opinion of them.)

Unfortunately, I don't know of anybody else that makes them, but there's gotta be somebody. I hope you manage to find them.


----------



## Skie (Sep 29, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing, and would appreciate any good reply. Also, Zeke Shadowfyre, if you're willing to pm me with info as well, I'd appreciate it and promise to keep it private.


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2009)

I always wanted a fursuit only to experience that sexual fetish. I'm open-minded to all kinds of kinks.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 29, 2009)

...strategically placed holes...that is all :V


----------



## da-fox (Oct 1, 2009)

Best way is to ask to builders............
I know a lot that do them....but dont say it on their website so... just ask to builders...its the best way


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm glad I've never seen any adult fursuits other then the ones shown in that sex 2k episode, and I forced all my might to destroy the image of them from my brain X3


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2009)

If your a furry fetishist, it is never a good idea to wear your sexual fursuit in public because you might ejaculate in front of everyone and that's really... really embarrassing.

I have nothing against it... It's just... *face palm*

- Just do it home with you room locked.
- If you want to do it outside... go find a good hidden spot like... a forest ?


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 1, 2009)

Geek said:


> If your a furry fetishist, it is never a good idea to wear your sexual fursuit in public because you might ejaculate in front of everyone and that's really... really embarrassing.
> 
> I have nothing against it... It's just... *face palm*
> 
> ...




That would be a scary find. 

-A family hiking in the woods- 

Hey,..honey! What's that over there. I-...OH GOD.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> That would be a scary find.
> 
> -A family hiking in the woods-
> 
> Hey,..honey! What's that over there. I-...OH GOD.


 
à² _à²  

that is how I would look the moment I saw said fursuiter and then I'd look like this

9_9


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 2, 2009)

get a partial fursuit that leaves the goodie bits exposed? that seems simple enough.


----------



## scrumpet (Oct 2, 2009)

1. buy fursuit

2. cut strategically placed hole

3. ???

4. adult costume.


----------



## milk-bone (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel icky responding to this topic. >_> But I'd like to help regardless.

You could just get a suit by your prefered maker, and mod it. Keeping in mind, of course, that it would probably void any warranty the maker may provide.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2009)

If the maker feels strongly about such things, they may not want you buying from them again if they find out about said modding.


----------



## milk-bone (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, then I suppose you just can't buy from them again. Once you shell out thousands of dollars for a suit it should be yours to do with as you please... If you are so inclined.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 5, 2009)

Um, we can close this topic now.
If anyone wants the links I have acquired through this thread please tell me.
I am willing to share 2 of the three I got, as long as I get an okay from the people I was given them by.

TLR
I am satisfied with the links I have, so we can stop discussion now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 5, 2009)

I would if I could.
seriously. I work in an anatomy lab. there isnt much I havent seen. 

alas, I dont know how to sew.
I make sweet partials though. 


honestly, as soon as I'm proficient at making the actual suits (not just heads, tails, feet and paws)  I would be more than happy to make yiffy suits. 

I really need to focus on making mine first so I can learn though. no no, mine's not yiffy. XD


----------



## Shino (Oct 6, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> ...we can stop discussion now.


 Hehe, you so funny!

Seriously though, now that this topic is open, it's not gonna die even if you do lock it, too many people are "closet" curious...


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 7, 2009)

I know a lot of adult fursuit makers there is 3 here in the UK alone


----------



## Ekko_ (Mar 31, 2015)

Would I also be able to get the name of the maker??





Ozriel said:


> No, it's not us, but I know of another maker who makes them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you if you promise not to Advertize the name.


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 31, 2015)

Dude necro for a murrsuit?


----------



## Joey (Mar 31, 2015)

Ekko_ said:


> Would I also be able to get the name of the maker??



Holy shit why the fuck did you necro this? Go away pls.


----------



## Nataku (Apr 1, 2015)

Seriously you just necroe'd a six year old thread for that? _For that?!_

Can't you use google for two minutes and go figure out that kind of shit on your own?


----------

